# St Barts Forums > Forum Pour Les Francophones >  >  un nouveau parking à côté du piment ?

## cassidain

moi, ma préférence pour une partie de ces 80 millions d'euros va vers la construction de nouveaux trottoirs.

----------


## stbartshopper

As I understand it, there may be funds to improve the parking situation in the area of Le Piment restaurant?

----------


## tim

At the meeting of the Territorial Council on Monday, elected officials also decided on the composition
this occasion. "In the context of the conflict on the DGC" were put aside "40 and a few million," recalled the president of the Collective. With the carry-overs generated elsewhere, "we have no less than 80 million euros of cash available," the president said. "We can therefore envisage making a number of achievements," he said. He then regretted "that the State does not allow us to make these surpluses grow".
On the other hand, the revision of the powers delegated by the Territorial Council to the Executive Council of the Community, which was on the agenda on Monday, was postponed to a future meeting. As well as the proposal to buy a plot of land next to the restaurant, Le Piment, in Saint-Jean, for the Community to build its own parking spaces.
Of the competition juries for public contracts. They adopted a budgetary amendment decision and voted the management account and the administrative account of the Collective.

----------

